# 2011 Rome Arsenal vs 2010 K2 Formula



## jasonlys (Nov 8, 2010)

Hey, so I was hoping to get some insight on some potential new bindings. Gotta upgrade from my burton freestyle haha.

I'm planning to do more of an all mountain with some park in it. I currently weight about 200lbs and have a K2 anagram board with salomon brigade boots.

So my question is, will the 2011 rome arsenal or 2010 k2 formula fit me better? Was also hoping someone tried the new arsenal and determine if its still as stiff or its stiffness is on par with the formula.

Thanks!


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

I can't comment on the 2011 Arsenal, but if they are similar to prior years versions, then they are pretty stiff bindings. If you're planning to hit up the park, I'd go with the K2.


----------



## jasonlys (Nov 8, 2010)

Thanks DC5R! the Arsenals have the a new highback based on the old 390. Is stiffness fully based on the highback? Or there's other factors contributing to it as well?


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Not in same category. Since you're talking last year's K2 Formula, better comparison is Rome 390.


----------



## UncleRico (Dec 5, 2008)

The Arsenals are stiff, and responsive as hell. Not so hot for tweaking and pressing around in the park, but lock down like crazy.

K2 Formulas, Rome 390s or Union Forces would do you well for a middle stiffness binding.


----------



## jasonlys (Nov 8, 2010)

Thank you all for replying! I apologize for the incorrect comparison. 
I was just comparing it based on the flex provided in thegoodride review website in which the rome arsenal has med/stiff flex so I thought maybe their new highback would be more appropriate for AM&park. Guess I saw wrong heh.


----------



## atlrider (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm only going from what I've read about the new 10/11 Arsenal, and the Rome website says, "the new highback features a more mellow flex profile and a much lighter weight." I'm interested in getting the new Arsenal binding as well, but I think it might not be stiff enough to put on my Forum Scheme.


----------



## syphabiscuit (Nov 1, 2010)

Dude, just checking, but you're not still on the Anagram are you? I got that as my first board (christmas present from family) and it was GREAT for a beginner, because it taught me how to ride 'properly' by punishing EVERY mistake I made!! As soon as I could bomb (in the first week of learning) I felt like the anagram was holding me back - moved on to the Lib Tech Skate Banana and OH MY GOD THE DIFFERENCE!!!!!!! Have since tried lots of others and will be receiving a Never Summer Proto CT soon. I know you posted ages ago but just wanted to make sure you get as much enjoyment from new boards' technology as I have!! Sorry if you have long since moved on to pastures greener.


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

syphabiscuit said:


> Dude, just checking, but you're not still on the Anagram are you? I got that as my first board (christmas present from family) and it was GREAT for a beginner, because it taught me how to ride 'properly' by punishing EVERY mistake I made!! As soon as I could bomb (in the first week of learning) I felt like the anagram was holding me back - moved on to the Lib Tech Skate Banana and OH MY GOD THE DIFFERENCE!!!!!!! Have since tried lots of others and will be receiving a Never Summer Proto CT soon. I know you posted ages ago but just wanted to make sure you get as much enjoyment from new boards' technology as I have!! Sorry if you have long since moved on to pastures greener.


Not to be a dick, but couldn't you have just sent him a private message...?


----------

